# Spillway Vibrato Mockup Pedal



## music6000 (Nov 29, 2020)




----------



## music6000 (Nov 29, 2020)

music6000 said:


> View attachment 8041


----------



## cooder (Nov 29, 2020)

You ol' time traveller you....!


----------



## Feral Feline (Dec 6, 2022)

Mar 2019





						Aqueduct
					

i know its got some digital stuff, but would be so cool!




					forum.pedalpcb.com
				




Aug 21 2019





						BOM for Greengage, Spillway?
					

Does anyone have the BOM for the Greengage (EQD Plumes) and/or the Spillway (EQD Aqueduct) since their build docs aren't up yet? I'd just like to be able to get the parts with my next Tayda order during the current "sale".




					forum.pedalpcb.com
				




Oct 20 2019





						Spillway Vibrato
					

I'm just curious ( nah, I'm impatiently ?) - is there a roughly release date ?




					forum.pedalpcb.com
				




Dec 20 2019





						Spillway Vibrato ?
					

Is there still hope for the Spillway Vibrato or will it die before it has a chance to live ?  ... so to speak ;)




					forum.pedalpcb.com
				




Mar 4 2021





						Spillway vibrato or any random vibratos
					

Hi,  First of all, sorry for 1) my suboptimal English and 2) if this post breaks any forum rules (reviving old threads, improper use of the search engine, etc). I am usually not very active in forums or social media in general. In any case,  I have very recently started with this pedal DIY...




					forum.pedalpcb.com
				



link in thread saying "_Keep an eye on this thread._ " is dead​









						Spillway Vibrato - PedalPCB.com
					

Multi-Vibrato Effect




					www.pedalpcb.com
				



"Coming Soon"​

Spillway's been mentioned briefly in a few other threads different from above. 
Looking at the timeline, I'll never again doubt when a manufacturer says "This circuit was in development for years...". 
Robert's always juggling so many projects, I've no idea how he manages to keep all his balls in the air while still pumping out so many PCBs for us...

Looking forward to this one landing!


----------



## Robert (Dec 6, 2022)

Feral Feline said:


> link in thread saying "_Keep an eye on this thread._ " is dead​



That was in reference to "any random vibratos", and the Low Tide is here now.   😂


----------

